# Finally!



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I _finally_ got a larger tank! A ten gallon to be exact. Such an upgrade from my tiny, no-fish-fit 2.5 gallon! I can't wait to have it all established! Thanks for all the advice! I'll keep you all posted on how it goes!:fish:


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

What are you going to stock?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A 10g is a huge huge upgrade from a 2.5g

In my community 10 I have 
4 plattys
3 guppies
6 mix fruit tetras (white skirts)
2 common goldfish
1 pleco

I used to have 6 neon tetras also but they died from ich 

Good luck setting it up! And if you need help with anything we are all here.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

YAY! Post pictures when you are done setting up.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

I am glad you got a 10 gallon Fish chick! Congrats!


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

My first tank was a 10g! I kinda miss them every once in a while. Congrats! (Throw in a few red belly pirhanas)....imo


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks you guys! Its all set up and my stocking is 3 GloFish, 3 mollies, and 2 otos. little overstocked but i'm keeping up on water changes. Thanks for all the advice you guys!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Your stocking is just fine. Congrats on the upgrade


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Do the glowfish really glow with a moonlight?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Coolfish said:


> Do the glowfish really glow with a moonlight?


When you put a blacklight over them their color is enhanced and they stand out more but they don't really "glow".


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> When you put a blacklight over them their color is enhanced and they stand out more but they don't really "glow".


Pretty much! Any tips on molly breeding?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Pretty much! Any tips on molly breeding?


Mollies are very easy to breed. Simply put male and female together and you'll have fry in no time. 

I suggest once a female is pregnant separating her to her own separate tank to drop the fry. This helps with stress. The tank should be covered in plants to help the fry hide. She may eat her own babies shortly after having them or during the time of birth so watch closely. Mine never ate them. Your first tank would be a great drop tank. I always suggest bigger, but I've used that size before. 

If you do not wish to get another tank, you can get a breeding trap. I don't like to to do this because it can stress the female out, but its very successful with lots of people.

There's really not much to it!


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

I've done pretty much all of that except move the female. Should I move her right away or wait until she gets bigger? Yes, that's the tank I'm using. I've heard breeding traps aren't always the best...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> I've done pretty much all of that except move the female. Should I move her right away or wait until she gets bigger? Yes, that's the tank I'm using. I've heard breeding traps aren't always the best...


Move her once she looks boxy and very gravid. 

Whats your male to female ratio? Always get more females.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, i know. I've got 2 females to 1 male. My male is a dalmation and the females are one black and one white so it looks really nice together. What color fry do you think I'll get? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Yeah, i know. I've got 2 females to 1 male. My male is a dalmation and the females are one black and one white so it looks really nice together. What color fry do you think I'll get? Just out of curiosity.


Well the fry will be black and white. I can't tell you for sure what you'll get.

With the white female the will most likely have more white than black.

With the black female most likely more black than white. 

If you get an orange female they will be very interesting.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah no kidding! 

I know white females get a black gravid spot, but what about black mollies?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Yeah no kidding!
> 
> I know white females get a black gravid spot, but what about black mollies?


You may not be able to see it. It will still be black. You'll just have to watch for her to get fat and boxy and watch her habits.


----------

